# Anyone else no symptoms???



## Ruth2307

Is there anyone else who currently has absolutely no symptoms? If it wasn't for the HPT I'd be hard pushed to believe I was pregnant at all!! I have no MS, no sore boobs, no bloating, even the fatigue has gone. Don't get me wrong I don't want anything but I really thought that I'd feel a different version of me if that makes any sense? You know, the pregnant one - whatever that is! But instead I feel perfectly normal. When I saw the MW yesterday I told her that I thought that perhaps the baby had died inside of me and I wasn't really pregnant anymore and she was trying so hard not to laugh because she realised that I was deadly serious. She said that provided that there has been no bleeding then not to worry. I'm sure I'll look back and laugh about this or perhaps when the symptoms kick in I'll long for these 'normal' days.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Enjoy them while you have them! That said my last 2 days have been a good bit better! Hurrah!

:hugs:


----------



## kosh

i can obviously understand your worry :winkwink:
maybe the symptoms are just taking a little longer to kick in? but if you are getting too stressed about it, maybe you can try and get an early scan for reassurance? i've looked at private scans and they are not that expensive. 
:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I didn't have any major symptoms until the 6th week...


----------



## Misstink

Hahaha, oh bless you with the mw!! When i first got it confirmed at the docs i said i was scared to walk around too much incase it fell out, and i was serious too!! :D Its my first baby and i have no clue what to expect, how did i know that coughing and sneezing wont make your baby shoot out the other end!! 
Anyway, as for symptoms, im with you, apart from slightly tender bbs thats it!! A massive part of me wants to start with m/s just so i know in my head that im pregnant, if you understand what i mean, my body knows i have a pudding in the pot but my head wont believe it!! I totally agree with thinking you would be a different verion of yourself, thats how i thought!! Hey ho!! Lets just hope for a healthy and happy nine months!!

Take care!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I can understand your anxiety, even if my experience is different. I didn't think I was pregnant and didn't test until 5 weeks. The same day, I started throwing up so I didn't have to wait long for symptoms. Every pregnancy is different as well so you won't be able to use this one as a guideline for the next one, if you decide to have more.

Good luck and I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## mafiamom

me!! i have been pregnant three times and not one of those times have i had symptoms. i did have sore boobs, but i have them every month with my period so i dont count that.

while i know it can be a worry, ENJOY it! so many people have such a rough nine months.... we are the lucky ones :D


----------



## Seity

I never had any symptoms. It was the easiest pregnancy ever. Enjoy it!


----------



## longedforx

i was desperate for symptoms! None! I too couldnt believe my luck....i was having a baby! I spent the whole 9 months lurching from one panic to the next, so so worried about everything. 8 months later a 10lb bundle of wonderfulness! Perfect! I wish i'd just relaxed and enjoyed my pregnancy. Best of luck, i'm sure all will be perfect x


----------



## no1seasider

Apart from sore boobs,the odd stomach cramp and tiredness(which is easing)i have nothing either! no sickness nothing.This is my 7th pregnancy and ive never had ms yet!


----------



## Ruth2307

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I still feel fine and I'm hoping that I am going to be lucky and not be ill at all. 

No1seasider how have you done this 7 times?! You're amazing!!!

xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

I've had sore boobs since I found out, like a bruised feeling underneath, was bloated and windy for a while but just the boobs today. Been quite a good day so far, apart from a couple of ouchy twinges a few minutes ago when I was walking the dog I feel quite normal lol


----------



## no1seasider

Ruth2307 said:


> No1seasider how have you done this 7 times?! You're amazing!!!
> 
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl:God knows.....just to clarify though i'm not having my 7th baby,i have 4 sons and 2 angels :angel:

This one will make 5,so yes,i'm slightly crazy anyway!! This one was a lovely surprise(i was on the pill) i thought my baby days were over!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Misstink said:


> When i first got it confirmed at the docs i said i was scared to walk around too much incase it fell out, and i was serious too!! :D Its my first baby and i have no clue what to expect, how did i know that coughing and sneezing wont make your baby shoot out the other end!!

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## JJBump1

When I first found out I was pregnant at about 5 weeks, I had some bloating. That lasted a few weeks, and now it's mainly just sore boobs and some mid-late afternoon fatigue. I know the symptoms can change any time now, but I'm grateful I haven't had ms yet.


----------



## hamster10

Ruth2307 said:


> Is there anyone else who currently has absolutely no symptoms? If it wasn't for the HPT I'd be hard pushed to believe I was pregnant at all!! I have no MS, no sore boobs, no bloating, even the fatigue has gone. Don't get me wrong I don't want anything but I really thought that I'd feel a different version of me if that makes any sense? You know, the pregnant one - whatever that is! But instead I feel perfectly normal. When I saw the MW yesterday I told her that I thought that perhaps the baby had died inside of me and I wasn't really pregnant anymore and she was trying so hard not to laugh because she realised that I was deadly serious. She said that provided that there has been no bleeding then not to worry. I'm sure I'll look back and laugh about this or perhaps when the symptoms kick in I'll long for these 'normal' days.

You read my mind. No symptoms and thought the same thing... if I feel fine, something must have happened, but have not yet miscarried. But, happily in week 12 now, all good results from scans and blood work. I guess we're just the "chosen few!" I am already starting to laugh at the me from just 4 weeks ago. 

Best to you! (I did not even read the rest of the thread... just saw this first entry and had to respond.)

-e


----------



## cedrickerry

I'm glad I'm not the only one - am driving DH mad with my only symptom (mood swings and inconsolable crying). I suffered an allergic reaction in my legs whilst on holiday and ever since then have this nagging feeling that the babies have died inside. He keeps trying to get me to call friends who have had babies, but my rational side doesn't want to seem silly. How can it be normal at 17+4 with twins to have stopped growing and feel nothing .........?


----------



## Minivan

Don't worry, there are lots of us in the same boat with symptoms. Unless you count going to the bathroom a million times a day just to check if you started spotting.....ah....


----------

